# 4 tuners in use?



## jimbayne (Feb 17, 2016)

I have 2 mini's as well as the Bolt. It is telling me I can't watch Live tv on the main Bolt unit because all tuners are being used.

It is recording 3 shows that I can see. And when I click Live TV it goes through them, but there are only 3. Shouldn't there be 4 things I'm clicking through?

One of the mini's is in our apartment that someone rents. So I don't want to ask them if they are watching Live TV at the moment. Regardless I should be able to click Live TV and see what the Mini is watching (if in fact it is)... no?

Thanks


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

The DVR skips over the Mini's tuner when you cycle through.

Since you don't have a tuner to use, you can also play back a recording, press the Info button, and scroll down to the 4 tuner icon to see what's happening with all the tuners.


----------



## jimbayne (Feb 17, 2016)

I will check that out tonight. Another question. I was watching the main Bolt when it told me it was going to change the channel to record or I could cancel the recording.

Assuming it was only recording 3 things, shouldn't it try to kick off the Mini user before the main user? Seems like the main unit should have priority....

Thx


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

jimbayne said:


> I will check that out tonight. Another question. I was watching the main Bolt when it told me it was going to change the channel to record or I could cancel the recording.
> 
> Assuming it was only recording 3 things, shouldn't it try to kick off the Mini user before the main user? Seems like the main unit should have priority....
> 
> Thx


The message did not say it was going to kick anyone off. Whenever a tuner is not on the channel about to be recorded, the host will get a message that a channel change is going to happen. The Mini is also not affected.

It's a bit OCD, but to avoid that message, set a tuner to the channel that will be recorded. Check the To Do List. During prime time viewing, I set a tuner to NBC, to CBS and Comedy Central. Those are the late night programs that I will be recording. I then use one tuner to watch MSNBC or whatever, so no messages. Or not.


----------

